# elite heater on the fritz?



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

I dipped my hand into the tank this morning to squish a snail, and found the water to be a little on the cool side. I checked the temp and it read 21'. I checked the heater, and the light was off. I have it set on 26', so I bumbed it up to 28'. The light came on for a few minutes, then went off again. Temp is now at around 22'. I bumbed it up again to 28 degrees....the light came on and is still on. Then temp is slowly climing...I think now its at 23.

Is my heater on the fritz? Should I replace it? I don't want a big temp change....


----------

